# 30A / Grayton - Any luck



## KDubs (Jun 21, 2017)

Over the past couple of weeks has anybody had luck Dune Allen to Grayton?

About to go back out tomorrow AM, looks like the surf is calming down a bit. Been hitting Dune Allen and Blue Mountain Beach and getting skunked. Could be the timing of the fronts or the moon or the law of averages (last year I was catching pomp from mid November all the way the way April). Or maybe the beach gods are upset with me because I bought a real boat.

If anything materializes I will post.


----------



## KDubs (Jun 21, 2017)

Something was out there, I had the drag set too tight. Dark water in the first trough but cleared out at the first sandbar.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That sucks, loose your rig??


----------



## KDubs (Jun 21, 2017)

No, I was able to run over to it grab before it went in, I had about 3' to spare. The people along the beach must have a good laugh watching me trying to get out of a folding chair, running with hat flying and along the way I lost a flip flop. 

It put up a good fight, I saw a flash of silver in the dark water then it broke free.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Big bull reds along the beaches in winter.
:thumbsup:


----------

